# ipod vers mac



## xsmouchard@hotmail.fr (9 Février 2010)

bonjour
je suis nouveau sur mac
j'ai un ipod touch 
je voudrai remettre ma bibliothèque de ipod sur mon nouveau mac
car j'ai toutes ma musique sur l'ipod et pas sur le mac
merci
xavier

j'ai téléchargé copy trans mais il me demande si mon ipod est en DISQUE???
merci
xavier


----------



## tombom (9 Février 2010)

bonjour 

http://thelittleappfactory.com/irip/


----------



## el pibe de oro (11 Février 2010)

salut,
le plus simple, c'est d'activer l'utilisation de ton iPod comme disque dur (dans iTunes) et de télécharger Yamipod qui fera le reste bien.
www.yamipod.com/main/modules/downloads/


----------



## Manic (11 Février 2010)

http://expod.joynt.net/

Testé et approuvé. Interface simpliste, mais fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## tombom (11 Février 2010)

el pibe de oro a dit:


> salut,
> le plus simple, c'est d'activer l'utilisation de ton iPod comme disque dur (dans iTunes) et de télécharger Yamipod qui fera le reste bien.
> www.yamipod.com/main/modules/downloads/



va falloir m'expliquer ou est l'option pour activer un IPOD TOUCH en disque dur  ? !!

si ca pouvais etre fait, il n'y aurai pas d'application sur ipod touch pour pouvoir stocker des données... on passerai directement par la foction disque dur, comme sur un ipod classique (et je pense que tu confonds avec le classique)


----------



## xsmouchard@hotmail.fr (11 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
comme le dit la personne avant je ne trouve pas la fonction disque dur sur itunes
c'est un ipod touch 16 GB
merci
xavier


----------



## tombom (11 Février 2010)

cette fonction n'existe pas sur ipod touch... regarde les autres lien qui t'ont eté donné


----------



## xsmouchard@hotmail.fr (11 Février 2010)

quel autres liens 
putain j'y comprend rien

merci
xavier


----------



## tombom (11 Février 2010)

plusieur personnes ont répondues a ta question, dont moi. et chacun t'as donné une solution...
moi je te propose de jeter un coup d'oeil la dessus :

http://thelittleappfactory.com/irip/




mais tu as aussi ca :

http://expod.joynt.net/


(quelqu'un t'as suggeré aussi "yam ipod",mais ca ne marche pas pour Ipod Touch..)



enfin : "putain" c'est de trop


----------



## xsmouchard@hotmail.fr (13 Février 2010)

bonjour
merci à tous je crois avoir reussi
à bientôt
xavier


----------



## el pibe de oro (5 Mars 2010)

tombom a dit:


> va falloir m'expliquer ou est l'option pour activer un IPOD TOUCH en disque dur  ? !!
> 
> si ca pouvais etre fait, il n'y aurai pas d'application sur ipod touch pour pouvoir stocker des données... on passerai directement par la foction disque dur, comme sur un ipod classique (et je pense que tu confonds avec le classique)


Tu as raison, j'ai confondu avec le classique. Désolé d'avoir semé le trouble.


----------

